# Az folk who help keep it going.  No mods please



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

Post the folk that you think deserve mention for keeping the community going.  Leave Mods and Admin out its about you guys.

1. 2knees and Zowi420 for the help with free tickets.  Great Job 
2.RivercOil for his insight on skiing. 
3.Entire AZ ski team for making trips and events a weekly deal.    
4.Terry for making the most Trips and Andy Zee for making the nice video.D  
5.Oz and Ga2ski for helping bring the SR crowd and AZ together .
6.SkiDork and Tyrolean skier for doing the same with the Kzone crowd.

Thats my list others have done well.  Lets hear what you have to say. I'm sure I mised some.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 23, 2006)

Don't be so modest Bob. You have to be in there too. You're always friendly to everybody, you respond to posts that might hang out there with little or no response (so that makes the poster feel good), and you always make new members feel welcome.


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2006)

DMC for his insights on snowboarding, early Hunter reports and taking on the "status quo"


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> DMC for his insights on snowboarding, early Hunter reports and taking on the "status quo"


 
Lets throw in insight into Tucks. Some valuable stuff there.


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Lets throw in insight into Tucks. Some valuable stuff there.



Right - forgot that one- Thanks!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2006)

Marc and ctenidae for their senses of humor.

Austin for his youthfulness (that has matured greatly...) and his energy.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

And ofcourse marc and awf170 for keeping things entertaining in here.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

Gonna move this one to Misc.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

I think BeanoNYC should get a mention for enthusiasm.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> And ofcourse marc and awf170 for keeping things entertaining in here.


Don't forget about C10, where would we be without the comedy team of Marc and C10??


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC I would agree with big time. More for the social aspect. I have hung with him and it was not even ski related.:beer:  
 DMC should have been on my list.:beer:   
 Marc and Ctenidae make me laugh quite often.  I find many of the face to face converstaion I have with AZ folk they come up in conversation. 
Austin.. good point 
Gregs off the list for moving my wrongly placed post.   Nice words and nice vibes folks.  Its better than growling about the season.:argue:


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Don't forget about C10, where would we be without the comedy team of Marc and C10??




Now playing at a whorehouse/mental hospital near you!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Post the folk that you think deserve mention for keeping the community going.  Leave Mods and Admin out its about you guys.
> 
> 1. 2knees and Zowi420 for the help with free tickets.  Great Job
> 2.RivercOil for his insight on skiing.
> ...




Bob R - you rule...

nuff said...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Now playing at a whorehouse/mental hospital near you!



Marc - you're the craziest...

Love to lay down some turns with you someday...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow, I'm afraid to post for fear of missing some people.  Riv for his insight and deep thoughts, C10 and Marc for their bantering back and forth.  Austin for bringing some youth into the mix.  DMC for his honesty.  Who else am I missing?  This thread will keep me up at nights, thanks Bob.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

SkiDork said:
			
		

> Marc - you're the craziest...
> 
> Love to lay down some turns with you someday...


 
Dork, Good point.

Marc, when are we going to see you at Killington?


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know, I guess I hadn't really given a K trip much thought, but I really do want to get back up there before the season's out and we're hiking Superstar.



You looking for your star skier for another feature length film Andy?


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2006)

You all suck!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> You all suck!



See what I mean?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm afraid to post for fear of missing some people.


I should note that my post was meant as an addition to the great people already mentioned.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> You looking for your star skier for another feature length film Andy?


 
You got it. Roark is talking about coming up this Saturday, you should join him.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

K1 lodge, 10 AM?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> K1 lodge, 10 AM?


 
You got it and HH at JAX. You in?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 23, 2006)

I only come here to read my own posts, so I don't know what the rest of you guys say.

You're all OK in my book!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, I have a sizable crowd with me that doesn't include my wife.  I can take off w/o any guilt.  I'll try for K1 at 10.  HH, I'm gonna have to go with the crowd.  We've been to JAX for HH this year and it was dead.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Well, I have a sizable crowd with me that doesn't include my wife. I can take off w/o any guilt. I'll try for K1 at 10. HH, I'm gonna have to go with the crowd. We've been to JAX for HH this year and it was dead.


 
It is without the Kzone crew, when they meet there it gets crowded.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread :roll:  "*Az folk who help keep it going. No mods please"*


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

Was trying to help you, Wise A--.  highjack away.  Just trying to get you more people to hang together.  Have you had your head checked since you crashed?   Contunue to post what ever you want where ever you want.  I do.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Was trying to help you, Wise A--. highjack away. Just trying to get you more people to hang together. Have you had your head checked since you crashed? Contunue to post what ever you want where ever you want. I do.


 
Oh dude, can't wait til you get up to K again. We gots some talking to do.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2006)

marc definitely gets the AZ award for most laughs generated per post.  i don't think this poll would be complete with mention of the trolls, they definitely create a stir and some humor!  here is going out to _everyone_ that posts on AZ (guess that includes the mods and admin too...  oops!):

:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> marc definitely gets the AZ award for most laughs generated per post. i don't think this poll would be complete with mention of the trolls, they definitely create a stir and some humor! here is going out to _everyone_ that posts on AZ (guess that includes the mods and admin too... oops!):
> 
> :beer:


 
There's trolls here :???:


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> There's trolls here :???:




Somebody call?  

WILL TROLL FOR BANDWIDHT....


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 23, 2006)

There aren't any trolls here, despite what dmc says. He's just a dirty hippy snowboarder/telemarker drummer type. From New York.

You know the difference between a New Yorker and a troll? One's a horrible, awful monster, and the other lives under a bridge.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> There aren't any trolls here, despite what dmc says. He's just a dirty hippy snowboarder/telemarker drummer type. From New York.
> 
> You know the difference between a New Yorker and a troll? One's a horrible, awful monster that lives under a bridge.


 
OK, and what's a troll?


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> There aren't any trolls here, despite what dmc says. He's just a dirty hippy snowboarder/telemarker drummer type. From New York.
> 
> You know the difference between a New Yorker and a troll? One's a horrible, awful monster, and the other lives under a bridge.




And they both smell about the same...


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> There aren't any trolls here, despite what dmc says. He's just a dirty hippy snowboarder/telemarker drummer type. From New York.
> 
> You know the difference between a New Yorker and a troll? One's a horrible, awful monster, and the other lives under a bridge.



BAW HAW!!!


Excellent!


----------



## Paul (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

I like Paul.




I don't know what made me think of it.



How can you not like a guy with a scene from "A Christmas Story" as his avatar.

Two thumbs up.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> OK, and what's a troll?




Someone who gets a thrill out of posting insults and inflammatory remarks to get a rise out of regulars.  It's easy to hide behind a computer screen.  I would name a few but it only encourages them.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

Hehe thanks, I know that. I meant going by ctenidaes's def, which I took the liberty of editing a bit.  



			
				ctenidae said:
			
		

> There aren't any trolls here, despite what dmc says. He's just a dirty hippy snowboarder/telemarker drummer type. From New York.
> 
> You know the difference between a New Yorker and a troll? One's a horrible, awful monster that lives under a bridge.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

ooops .... yet another time I don't pick up on the sarcasm of a post


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I like Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will you accept a personal check, or will a Money Order be necessary?


----------



## Marc (Mar 27, 2006)

Paul said:
			
		

> Will you accept a personal check, or will a Money Order be necessary?



All payments can be made in the form of beer or liquor store gift certificates, thanks


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2006)

We had a a christmas movie thread.  A Chrismas story was my favoirite.


----------

